# AS Mod for PA assist



## baycoder1 (Jul 15, 2009)

I have recieved a note from the Billing Dept that we should be using Mod. 80 for PA assist instead of AS.  Are there any changes that have taken place that I have missed.


----------



## ortega831 (Jul 15, 2009)

Mod 80 is for Assistant Surgeon IF YOU USE THAT MOD THAT WOULD BE INCORRECT


----------



## JSimpson (Jul 15, 2009)

Mod 80 is to be used for Assistant Surgeons. Your billing dept is incorrect. Mod AS is for PA's.


----------



## pamtienter (Jul 15, 2009)

You are still correct. The 80 modifier is for physicians that are assistants at surgery. The AS modifier would be for non-physician practitioners. 
http://www.wpsmedicare.com/part_b/education/modifier_assist_surg.pdf


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 15, 2009)

I agree with the others...AS for assistant PA surgery; however....I do have ONE carrier that only accepts modifier 80 for assistant PA surgery.  Maybe they are referring to a specific carrier (?)


----------



## LLovett (Jul 15, 2009)

CMS actually requires the AS and one of the 80 modifiers.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf

pg 161

110.3 - PA Billing to Carrier
(Rev. 1, 10-01-03)
B3-16001, B3-15044, B3-2156, PM-B-99-16
A. Modifiers
Physician Assistant as assistant at surgery should be identified with a modifier AS. Billers must identify PA assistant-at-surgery services with the following modifiers as applicable:
Assistant surgeon services billed with modifier “-80”;
Minimum assistant surgeon services with modifier “-81”;
Assistant surgeon services (when assistant resident surgeon not available) with modifier 82.
NOTE: 80, 81, and 82 are paid at 65 percent of 16 percent. No other reductions for minimum services take place.
HPSA modifiers shall be used on PA claims for HPSA areas (modifiers QB and QU).

Laura, CPC


----------



## baycoder1 (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info.  I was beginning to think that I was having a "frontal lobe  shutdown".


----------



## JMeggett (Jul 20, 2009)

Some Workers Comp carriers may want -80 on the PA assistant surgeries.  For us our state L&I wants -80 instead of -AS and also US Dept of Labor.  All others want -AS.

Jenna


----------



## ssebikari (Jul 21, 2009)

Whichever carriers allow the use of modifier 80 or 81 in lieu of AS for non-physician practitioners assistant at surgery should have this in writing.  If not please insist, incase of an audit you will need this.

For assistant at surgery (80, 81, & 82) services performed by physicians, medicare would reimburse 16 percent of the amount otherwise applicable for the global surgery.

For non physician practitioners, Medicare would reimburse at 85% of 16 percent of the amount otherwise applicable for the global surgery.


----------

